# Trivia 6/26



## luckytrim (Jun 26, 2018)

trivia 6/26
DID YOU KNOW...
Sweden has an interesting tradition at wedding receptions. If  the groom has
to leave the room for any reason all the men line up to kiss  the bride.
Likewise if the bride has to leave the room the women line up  to kiss the
groom.

1. In literature, what does it mean when you encounter a  "fig-leaf edition"
of a novel or other work?
2. What is the tall white hat worn by chefs called  ?
3. Which U.S. 1960s quarterback's autobiography had the title,  "I Can't Wait 
Until Tomorrow...'Cause I Get Better Looking  Everyday"?
4. Which capital of the three Scandinavian countries of  Denmark, Norway and 
Sweden lies farthest south?
5. Over the course of the 20th century, per capita consumption  in the U.S. 
of what beverage dropped from 34 gallons per year to less than  23 gallons 
per year?
  a. - Coffee
  b. - Soda
  c. - Tea
  d. - Milk
6. Who or what are Gallinules, Pratincoles and  Phalaropes?
  a. - Mammals
  b. - Birds
  c. - Butterflies
  d. - Flowers
7. In the 1960 film "The Time Machine" George travels to the  future (year 
802701). There he finds two races of people. What were they  called ?
8. In the film, "Bubba Ho-Tep" Bruce Campbell plays which rock  and roll 
star, believed to be dead?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The cartoon barnyard character Foghorn Leghorn was based on a  real
U.S.Senator, the verbose Mildred Claghorn of Missouri.  The  character
Senator Fogbound of "Lil' Abner" fame, was also loosely based  on Senator
Claghorn.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. It was censored to alter words or ideas
2. Toque
3. Joe Namath
4. Copenhagen
5. - d
6.  - b
7.  Eloi and Morlock
8. Elvis Presley

CRAP !!
Well first of all, there has never been a Senator  Claghorn...
Foghorn Leghorn is a cartoon character who was based on  Senator Claghorn, a
verbose character on the Fred Allen radio show of the 1940's.  Many of
Foghorn's statements came from this comedic performance by  Kenny Delmar.
Henery Hawk is the true spelling of Foghorn's little farmyard  chicken hawk
friend. He was voiced from 1946-1966 by the famous Mel Blanc.  George P. Dog
is also known as Barnyard Dawg - he was a basset hound that  Forghorn loved
to torment. Miss Prissy is a spinster chicken who lives in  Foghorn's
barnyard and has "set her cap" at him. She was also voiced by  Mel Blanc.
As for Senator Fogbound, I can find no record of the character  being based
on anyone, although Al Capp did say that many of the strip's  characters were
based on family members, most notably Mammy and Pappy Yoakam,  modeled after
his own parents.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 26, 2018)

I got 3,4,5,8, and crap today! I'm getting better! 

I should have gotten #2 since I own one!


----------

